# WSM decision... 18 or 22?



## pit 4 brains (Sep 12, 2017)

My wife and I were out running errands on Monday when we came near a BBQ Galore store. I figured we could walk through there and look at all the new toys available. As we did I casually mentioned how much nicer a new WSM would look out back instead of my old, faded, rusted UDS. I showed her all the bells and whistles and whatnot while slightly showing excitement and passively begging. She took the bait! I got the green light get one "from Santa" after our cruise this fall. 

I am, however, kinda on the fence between the 18 and the 22. My UDS is 22 of course, but do I really use both racks and all the area? No, I don't. Then again, my kids are getting older and I find myself smoking whole flats of chicken wings / drums and not having any leftovers for work so I may need that extra real estate in the smoker in the time to come.. The 18 would fit real snug next to my gas grill on the patio and the 22 will be just a tad awkward. My UDS currently resides out in the landscape rocks but if I get a new WSM, it will definitely need a home on my covered patio.

I also might start getting back into the BBQ club comps for brisket and whatnot so I need to consider large pieces of meat as such..

I have time to decide and right now I'm about 40%/60% 18 and 22 respectively..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2017)

My UDS has more cobwebs than a Halloween haunted house. My 18". WSM makes a scene once or twice a year. My 14.5" wsm has taken over the job my homemade Mini-WSM's did. 

If you're cooking for 10 or less I wouldn't hesitate to purchase the 18, or 14. I hate wasting fuel to fire up a mega smoker when cooking for just a few people. 

I can fit 2 10 pound butts in my 14 and the Mini's. Size wise full racks and packers are an issue, but can be done with some creative thinking.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 12, 2017)

No debate.  Get the 22.  I never have to worry about trying to fit full racks of untrimmed ribs, or full packers, in the 22.  It's just me and my wife, but I use that baby often.  When the kids come visit with their hubbies, I can feed them all.  Parties, no problem.  I also have a 22.5" Kettle, and wish I had the 26.5".  The bigger size just gives greater flexibility.   

Tell Santa you want the 22!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2017)

I would go 22. My kids now in there 20's and married are here all the time plus frequent friends. The fuel savings on 18 vs 22 is insignificant...JJ


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Sep 13, 2017)

22" is my vote, small cook, large cook no problems!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Sep 13, 2017)

iMy opinion, 22 for sure.  We have started smoking an extra pork butt on lower rack just to put in freezer.  Why spend the time it takes for one pork butt when I can do 2 and save in freezer.  Also, I need the full  22 for spare ribs.  Have never regretted going 22, in fact, thinking about getting 2nd one.  LOVE IT!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 13, 2017)

22 has my vote also, just look at an 18 kettle and compare it to a 22. You get the idea.

Chris


----------



## kcsmokefan83 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have and love my 18" WSM but I say go for the 22". Bigger is always better


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as Dirtsailor. (no pun intended) as my mini does just about everything I want to do. However I just hauled off my rusted out old charbroil kettle to the recyclers, so I do miss having more grill space when doing direct heat cooks- Steaks, wings, burgers, brats, kebabs, etc. In short, I think the larger size benefits the most for your grilling needs, but you said you already have a gas grill. Those sure are convenient but you might find you will prefer the charcoal for grilling. I haven't used my gas grill in years now. Its looking pretty sad.


----------



## dave schiller (Sep 13, 2017)

Go with the 22".  You'll need the grill space when you cook a big brisket.


----------



## tropics (Sep 13, 2017)

Pit I went with the 18 and wished I had the 22 last week,I got it done but it was a tight fit.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/267633/whole-turkey-20


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 13, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My UDS has more cobwebs than a Halloween haunted house. My 18". WSM makes a scene once or twice a year. My 14.5" wsm has taken over the job my homemade Mini-WSM's did.
> 
> If you're cooking for 10 or less I wouldn't hesitate to purchase the 18, or 14. I hate wasting fuel to fire up a mega smoker when cooking for just a few people.
> 
> I can fit 2 10 pound butts in my 14 and the Mini's. Size wise full racks and packers are an issue, but can be done with some creative thinking.


These are the reasons I want to ditch the UDS. I mostly only do ribs in it anymore. It's an inefficient gas guzzler to say the least.

I do have the the 60 gallon horizontal RF now so I can do packers in that but that requires buying a lot of lumber to fire it. We don't have a lot of hardwoods here in the desert outside of mesquite and pecan and the people who have it charge a decent penny for it.

I'm thinking the 22 will be better for say an overnight packer.


Noboundaries said:


> No debate.  Get the 22.  I never have to worry about trying to fit full racks of untrimmed ribs, or full packers, in the 22.  It's just me and my wife, but I use that baby often.  When the kids come visit with their hubbies, I can feed them all.  Parties, no problem.  I also have a 22.5" Kettle, and wish I had the 26.5".   The bigger size just gives greater flexibility.
> 
> Tell Santa you want the 22!


That's another thing. I have a 22 kettle and the vortex. I use the two of them a lot! The vortex does an amazing job at smoking with indirect heat with minimal charcoal. The kettle and the vortex have been my go-to combo for wings, thighs, CSRs etc. for quite some time now. The vortex does take up some space so it probably is comparable to doing a short cook in an 18 WSM.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> I would go 22. My kids now in there 20's and married are here all the time plus frequent friends. The fuel savings on 18 vs 22 is insignificant...JJ


You're bumping me closer to the 22 Jimmy... How's the cadillac?  LOL


Browneyesvictim said:


> I'm in the same boat as Dirtsailor. (no pun intended) as my mini does just about everything I want to do. However I just hauled off my rusted out old charbroil kettle to the recyclers, so I do miss having more grill space when doing direct heat cooks- Steaks, wings, burgers, brats, kebabs, etc. In short, I think the larger size benefits the most for your grilling needs, but you said you already have a gas grill. Those sure are convenient but you might find you will prefer the charcoal for grilling. I haven't used my gas grill in years now. Its looking pretty sad.


I charcoal grill more often than not. My gasser doesn't get that much use these days. It all depends on what I'm making, what kind of temp control I need and how I want it to look. I won't get rid of my gasser anytime soon though. It's a Weber Genesis Silver, 12 years old and looks almost like new. I'll probably be able to pass it down to one of my kids.

Given all of your input and my current arsenal of the gasser, the GOSM, the kettle and the RF, I think I'm going to opt for the 22 as it will be the most comparable replacement to the UDS.


----------



## jcollins (Sep 21, 2017)

I have the 14.5" WSM and every time i smoke i wish i had bought the 22". But i have a 22"Weber charcoal grill that does a pretty good job as well.


----------

